# Bayern, preso il classe 2005 Tel per 28mln



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)

Ecco il sostituto di Lewa. Si tratta del 17enne attaccante del Rennes, Mathys Tel. Il giovane talento è stato pagato 28 mln e si aggregherà direttamente alla prima squadra.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

28 milioni per un 2005 deve essere un fenomeno...ha giocato mezza partita nel Rennes. Non sono 2.8?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il sostituto di Lewa. Si tratta del 17enne attaccante del Rennes, Mathys Tel. Il giovane talento è stato pagato 28 mln e si aggregherà direttamente alla prima squadra.


28 milioni ? LOL


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

i 2005 in Italia non giocano neanche in Serie D la prossima stagione (obbligo under fino a 2024)...

è costato più di Leao, ha una grossa responsabilità per un ragazzo che ha compiuto 17 anni ad aprile

comunque sono acquisti intelligenti, perchè nel caso lo rivendi per forza anche se sembra molto promettente


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)

aahhaha

Questi sono un'altra società che secondo molti "Non spendono tanto"


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Luglio 2022)

Prima o poi sta bolla deve scoppiare. 28 milioni per un giocatore che ha giocato nella Ligue 1 segnano la miseria di zero gol.


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> aahhaha
> 
> Questi sono un'altra società che secondo molti "Non spendono tanto"


hanno avuto 50 milioni da Lewandowski, stadio sempre tutto esaurito, diritti tv dominanti vicendo sempre la Bundesliga e le altre che vanno male, bilancio in attivo da 30 anni di fila


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i 2005 in Italia non giocano neanche in Serie D la prossima stagione (obbligo under fino a 2024)...
> 
> è costato più di Leao, ha una grossa responsabilità per un ragazzo che ha compiuto 17 anni ad aprile
> 
> comunque sono acquisti intelligenti, perchè nel caso lo rivendi per forza anche se sembra molto promettente


anche il buon pellegri ha mosso cifre simili a 17 anni e adesso vale poco o niente. Intelligenti non so rischiosissime certamente.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Prima o poi sta bolla deve scoppiare. 28 milioni per un giocatore che ha giocato nella Ligue 1 segnano la miseria di zero gol.


ha giocato 50 minuti in tutto...


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> anche il buon pellegri ha mosso cifre simili a 17 anni e adesso vale poco o niente. Intelligenti non so rischiosissime certamente.


quando hanno acquistato Coman di 19 anni a 21 milioni più 7 già dati per il prestito, nonostante Ancelotti non impazzisse per lui, sono sembrati poco avveduti invece hanno avuto ragione con il giocatore stabilmente in nazionale francese


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Luglio 2022)

Però allora se per la maggior parte di voi è giusto, allora è giusto pagare 45 milioni Scamacca mi sembra proporzionato il prezzo


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando hanno acquistato Coman di 19 anni a 21 milioni più 7 già dati per il prestito, nonostante Ancelotti non impazzisse per lui, sono sembrati poco avveduti invece hanno avuto ragione con il giocatore stabilmente in nazionale francese


coman aveva 19 anni ed è stato preso in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto dopo aver fatto 500 minuti nella juve. Operazioni non paragonabili.


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 28 milioni ? LOL



Ma Leao, cosa aveva dimostrato esattamente quando lo prendemmo dal campionato francese?

Gli scout servono a questo. Orsservare i dettagli e individuare quei giocatori che quasi certamente avranno un'ottima resa.
28M cosa sono oggi nel mondo dello sport? 
Mi sembra così sensato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Prima o poi sta bolla deve scoppiare. 28 milioni per un giocatore che ha giocato nella Ligue 1 segnano la miseria di zero gol.


Ma quale bolla. Prima ci si renderà conto che è il Milan a essere fuori mercato prima usciremo da questo equivoco.


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Luglio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Ma Leao, cosa aveva dimostrato esattamente quando lo prendemmo dal campionato francese?
> 
> Gli scout servono a questo. Orsservare i dettagli e individuare quei giocatori che quasi certamente avranno un'ottima resa.
> 28M cosa sono oggi nel mondo dello sport?
> Mi sembra così sensato.


Leao ha debuttato a 17 anni nello sporting, dopo un anno e mezzo è andato al lille da titolare segnando 8 gol è svariati assist. Non ha senso il tuo paragone


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bolla. Prima ci si renderà conto che è il Milan a essere fuori mercato prima usciremo da questo equivoco.


E vabbè quello che vuoi; spendere 28 milioni per un ragazzino giocando 50 minuti in totali mi sembra una follia poi vedila come vuoi


----------



## numero 3 (25 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bolla. Prima ci si renderà conto che è il Milan a essere fuori mercato prima usciremo da questo equivoco.




Hai ragione per essere " IL MILAN" noi siamo fuori mercato, purtroppo o ti adegui o retrocedi al rango di Wolsfburg, West Ham, Torino....
Infatti ritengo che i prezzi siano congrui al mercato CdK o Botman o Scamacca sono giusti siamo noi che dobbiamo adeguarci.


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E vabbè quello che vuoi; spendere 28 milioni per un ragazzino giocando 50 minuti in totali mi sembra una follia poi vedila come vuoi


evidentemente al Rennes, che lo conoscono dall'età di 12 anni, si sono resi conto che sia un futuro crack ed hanno resistito fino a questa cifra


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E vabbè quello che vuoi; spendere 28 milioni per un ragazzino giocando 50 minuti in totali mi sembra una follia poi vedila come vuoi


Non è follia, è il mercato.
A livello di scouting questo era un profilo noto, parliamo di crack potenziale nel ruolo di attaccante, secondo alcuni il migliore prospetto di quella età in Francia. Il Bayern ha voluto prenderlo prima, assumendosi dei rischi, ma comunque se non lo prendi ora poi lo paghi 80-90 milioni come Darwin Nunez.


----------



## livestrong (25 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è follia, è il mercato.
> A livello di scouting questo era un profilo noto, parliamo di crack potenziale nel ruolo di attaccante, secondo alcuni il migliore prospetto di quella età in Francia. Il Bayern ha voluto prenderlo prima, assumendosi dei rischi, ma comunque se non lo prendi ora poi lo paghi 80-90 milioni come Darwin Nunez.


Il Bayern, citato dai più come modello ultimo a cui ispirarsi, quest'anno ha tirato fuori 150 mln solo di cartellini...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, citato dai più come modello ultimo a cui ispirarsi, quest'anno ha tirato fuori 150 mln solo di cartellini...


Ma è inevitabile. O balli alle regole del mercato o vai a giocare su Marte o in qualche altro pianeta. Gli introiti dei diritti TV, sponsor e quant'altro servono a questo. Chiaro che per una proprietà orientata a una logica di positive cash flow ogni acquisto di giocatori diventa uno spreco di denaro.. top no, potenziali top no, commissioni no, ingaggi no... A qualche compromesso devi scendere.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E vabbè quello che vuoi; spendere 28 milioni per un ragazzino giocando 50 minuti in totali mi sembra una follia poi vedila come vuoi


Bisogna vedere se coi pari età è illegale.
Magari si è messo in mostra a mondiali ed europei di categoria.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se coi pari età è illegale.
> Magari si è messo in mostra a mondiali ed europei di categoria.


anche Giovinco era illegale coi pari età. Comunque se hanno speso questa cifra, per me folle, per un ragazzino ci hanno visto un fenomeno. Ma almeno metà dei fenomeni a quell'età non confermano per un'altra metà diventano giocatori normali e solo pochissimi diventano veramente forti.


----------



## The P (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> aahhaha
> 
> Questi sono un'altra società che secondo molti "Non spendono tanto"


Solite tavolette.

Hanno chiuso l’anno con un fatturato di poco sopra il nostro è hanno già speso oltre 100M.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> anche Giovinco era illegale coi pari età. Comunque se hanno speso questa cifra, per me folle, per un ragazzino ci hanno visto un fenomeno. Ma almeno metà dei fenomeni a quell'età non confermano per un'altra metà diventano giocatori normali e solo pochissimi diventano veramente forti.


Non credo su giovinco qualcuno nutrisse speranza che potesse mettere centimetri e massa.

Ovviamente hai ragione che non tutti i fenomeni di precocità poi diventano fenomeni assoluti.
Fa parte del gioco e del rischio.


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Solite tavolette.
> 
> Hanno chiuso l’anno con un fatturato di poco sopra il nostro è hanno già speso oltre 100M.


E non é ancora arrivato il sostituto di Lewa


----------



## Mauricio (25 Luglio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Solite tavolette.
> 
> Hanno chiuso l’anno con un fatturato di poco sopra il nostro è hanno già speso oltre 100M.


Forse in 2 anni… ma sai quanto fattura il Bayern? Oltre 600 milioni. Chiudono in UTILE da 30 anni. Quest’anno hanno speso 50 milioni netti (117 - 67 di cessioni), probabilmente quello che spenderà il Milan, forse. Solo che fatturano il doppio e sono sempre in utile. Prima di fare paragoni infelici sarebbe utile informarsi per bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il sostituto di Lewa. Si tratta del 17enne attaccante del Rennes, Mathys Tel. Il giovane talento è stato pagato 28 mln e si aggregherà direttamente alla prima squadra.


Talento spaziale, ai livelli di Leao e Mbappe


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo su giovinco qualcuno nutrisse speranza che potesse mettere centimetri e massa.
> 
> Ovviamente hai ragione che non tutti i fenomeni di precocità poi diventano fenomeni assoluti.
> Fa parte del gioco e del rischio.



Concordo ovviamente. Credo non tutti condividano l'idea di invenstimento.
Si investe quello che si è disposti ragionevolmente disposti a perdere, a livello imprenditoriale.
Visto il ragazzo a metà campo, sull'esterno, nella conduzione, nel passo, fisicamente, come tocca il pallone, visto davanti al portiere e ripiegare. Potrebbe non diventare un fenomeno, ma quei soldi non li perdi, imho.

Nel 2012 il PSG rileva dalla Serie B italiana un ragazzino di nome Verratti, pagandolo 12M. Nel 2012.

Giusto imho cercare di anticipare tutti investendo - non puntanto - del denaro sulle analisi fatte da scouting ed esperti in società. Potranno sbagliarsi, ma certe persone sono pagate per prendere decisioni. E' solo il mio punto di vista, ma il Bayern per me ha fatto benissimo: dopo una stagione può valere tranquillamente il doppio, ma ciò che conta è che imho tra 12/18 mesi può fare la differenza in Bundes e tu lo hai pagato 28M con un contratto lungo che magari alle prime confermi allunghi.

Eviti così di cercare giocatori d'attacco il cui prezzo di partenza sembra essere 80M a salire. 

MA è solo il mio parere.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Concordo ovviamente. Credo non tutti condividano l'idea di invenstimento.
> Si investe quello che si è disposti ragionevolmente disposti a perdere, a livello imprenditoriale.
> Visto il ragazzo a metà campo, sull'esterno, nella conduzione, nel passo, fisicamente, come tocca il pallone, visto davanti al portiere e ripiegare. Potrebbe non diventare un fenomeno, ma quei soldi non li perdi, imho.
> 
> ...


Dici benissimo: il ragazzo può diventare un bene per il club ma il club stesso può diventare un valore per il ragazzo se il ragazzo dimostra anche solo di poterci stare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E vabbè quello che vuoi; spendere 28 milioni per un ragazzino giocando 50 minuti in totali mi sembra una follia poi vedila come vuoi



Bisogna vedere cosa hanno visto i talent scout.
Il futuro si programma soprattutto in questo modo,non con i Messias.

Poi se questo sbarbatello è veramente illegale,hanno fatto non bene ma benissimo ad offrire quella cifra e portarselo a casa.
Anche perchè se poi esplodeva in Francia,altro che 28 milioni.....

Tra l'altro proviene dallo stesso club che ha lanciato Carmavinga,quindi di giovani diciamo che se ne intendono parecchio


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Luglio 2022)

Una programmazione del genere la fai con i soldi non con le chiacchiere e noi a chiacchiere siamo dei fenomeni...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Una programmazione del genere la fai con i soldi non con le chiacchiere e noi a chiacchiere siamo dei fenomeni...



La puoi fare benissimo anche con pochi soldi a disposizione.
Noi nella passata stagione abbiamo acquistato un talentino mica male come Chaka Traorè dal parma (spero sempre di vederlo esordire con la nostra maglia),Nsiala,Omoregbe,l'anno prima Roback e Kerkez (già ceduto).

Però sono acquisti fatti giusto per completare la rosa della primavera,mentre a noi servirebbe una totale rifondazione.

2021/2022 : 13°.
2020/2021 : 10° in classifica
2019/2020 : retrocessi
2018/2019 : 15° --> penultimo.
2017/2018 : 7°


----------



## Sam (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il sostituto di Lewa. Si tratta del 17enne attaccante del Rennes, Mathys *Tel*. Il giovane talento è stato pagato 28 mln e si aggregherà direttamente alla prima squadra.


Tel chi el telun


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La puoi fare benissimo anche con pochi soldi a disposizione.
> Noi nella passata stagione abbiamo acquistato un talentino mica male come Chaka Traorè dal parma (spero sempre di vederlo esordire con la nostra maglia),Nsiala,Omoregbe,l'anno prima Roback e Kerkez (già ceduto).
> 
> Però sono acquisti fatti giusto per completare la rosa della primavera,mentre a noi servirebbe una totale rifondazione.
> ...



il prezzo lo fa il mercato 
Camavinga 35M a 19 anni 
Rodrygo 45M a 17 anni
Chissà come mai i Top club sono disposti a investire nei giovani BRAVI cifre superiori o prossima ai 30M
Vero che i due hanno giocato diverse partite, ma i giocatori bravi li vedi subito 
In generale, avete visto questo ragazzo? Con i pari età fa uno sport diverso, ma oggi in serie A sarebbe già buono!

Tutto sta nel voler investire e poter investire 

quanto vale Camavinga oggi? Rendimento?

ma la domanda corretta é se sia meglio prendere 5 Roback o 1 Camavinga..


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Luglio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> il prezzo lo fa il mercato
> Camavinga 35M a 19 anni
> Rodrygo 45M a 17 anni
> Chissà come mai i Top club sono disposti a investire nei giovani BRAVI cifre superiori o prossima ai 30M
> ...


Nel nostro caso un roback con trattativa 8 mesi .
Come vorrei vedere un acquisto da 40 milioni in su come fatto da tutte e dico tutte le grandi della serie a .
Solo noi con 7 champions e uno scudo appena vinto cerchiamo la scommessa da pochi euri??
Non mi citate cdk pk è del bruges ad oggi


----------

